# 1st ed Space Hulk Terminator



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Ok, in my old bits box, I found a 1st edition Space Hulk terminator and I decided that I needed to paint it up.




I've also posted more angles here.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Well done, excellent work as usual. You're giving me flashbacks. Have you got the clip on heavy flamer?


----------



## Maverick421 (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice paint job.:victory:


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

Awesome stuff to see, *odinsgrandson*. I love seeing works from the ancient days of Warhammer.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Great to see. 

Makes me want to dig out WD120 for fun...Rules for Power Armour in Space Hulk, go go gadget Scythes of the Emperor!


----------



## Veritax (Sep 20, 2008)

Nice job. It is great to see those old mini's the evolution of space marines though out the years is night and day. Again nice job


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Thats sweet! I really like it. The way you've painted it up makes it look really awesome! +Rep


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> Great to see.
> 
> Makes me want to dig out WD120 for fun...Rules for Power Armour in Space Hulk, go go gadget Scythes of the Emperor!


Oh, no. Now I must find a copy of those rules. I'm pretty sure they would convert into 3rd ed space hulk pretty easily. Yeah, this is necessary.


I unfortunately did not find the snap on heavy flamer for this guy. I also started out with a lot more of these old terminators, and I only found this one, so I'm thinking that it is a miracle he's been preserved.


----------



## Slappywag (Sep 8, 2009)

Ha ha just see this on Dak Dak! Very nice. 

Would first edition be like '87?


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

'89.

Nice paint job - shame it's on a butt-ugly first ed SH model. I seriously hate these models (so much so that I GAVE away my 10 - I had the metals, so didn't actually care).

2nd ed was '96 and gave us the slightly posable terminators.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

lol awesome im glad you found this model because i hadnt seen the first edition models and so didnt have them to compare with the new space hulk models. the new models are incredible, but you did a good job painting this one nonetheless.


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Slappywag said:


> Ha ha just see this on Dak Dak! Very nice.
> 
> Would first edition be like '87?


The 3rd edition is the 20th anniversary edition, so 1989.

As for those of you who don't like these minis, I have to agree with you. They were pretty horrible even back then (we did have metal terminators in the early nineties, and they looked far better than this wretch).

But there's something nice about painting one of these classics. I don't know if I mentioned this, but I'll be using him in my Movie Marine force as a stunt double (so far all of my stunt doubles are old plastic space marines, and all of them have better paintjobs on them than they deserve).


----------



## Slappywag (Sep 8, 2009)

odinsgrandson said:


> I'll be using him in my Movie Marine force as a stunt double


Can you elaborate on this, as it sounds very interesting!


Slappy.


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow... It's always cool to see models from before I started the hobby... Makes you realize how things have changed and evolved in the things I know...

The model looks awesome, nice paintscheme by the way!


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Slappywag said:


> Can you elaborate on this, as it sounds very interesting!
> 
> 
> Slappy.


Sorry to get back to you so late.

Movie Space Marines were a joke list that was published in US White Dwarf 300, or UK White Dwarf 301.

Essentially, they are space marines according to the fluff novels. So, about ten Space Marines and a Rhino make up a 1500 point force.

On top of everything else they do, they get to have stunt doubles. They cost 10 points each, and when you need to make a saving throw, you can just make the stunt double make it instead (if you fail the stunt double dies, if you make it, the stunt double can't be used again- so each stunt double really just lets you auto pass one saving throw).

You don't need to have minis for your stunt doubles, since they're just counters to keep track of how many you have left, but I think it is a great way to show off some ancient minis that won't really see much game play otherwise.


----------

